# Looking for glockenspiel symphony



## efram (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi,
If anyone can help me here please. 
I heard what I believed to be a wonderful glockenspiel musical piece whilst travelling on United Airlines through their in flight entertainment classical music channel.
I know very little concerning classical music, but love listening to it from time to time. The piece that I listened to was what i thought to be a glockenspiel. the recording went for at least 5 minutes and was made up of almost 100% glockenspiel.
If anyone can point me in the right direction to re discover this recording I'd be very grateful.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Was it the Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy from Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker? It's actually a celeste, not a glockenspiel, but a celeste is basically a piano with a glockenspiel inside rather than strings. Its the only classical piece I can think of that fits your description.


----------



## efram (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input, but unfortunately it wasn't the Dance of the sugar plum fairy. It was also a more intense piece than that.
Thanks again


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you tried asking United Airlines, giving them the date of the flight?


----------



## schwartzy (Feb 2, 2010)

Efram, was it glockenspiel solo, or with orchestra accompaniment? That might be a good starting point to investigate from.

S.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Are you sure it was classical and not Radiohead - No Surprises? 





 there's a heckuva lot of glockenshpiel in here.


----------

